
Formidable Playbook: A practical guide to building modern applications - yugoja
https://formidable.com/open-source/playbook/
======
briandear
Pales in comparison to Thoughtbot's
[https://thoughtbot.com/playbook](https://thoughtbot.com/playbook)

~~~
Mister_Snuggles
I like how the include native apps. Not every application is a web
application.

------
diggan
They should probably rename this to "A practical guide to building
applications with webpack" instead, mentions nothing else but webpack and
plugins for webpack...

~~~
exogen
Well, this isn't the The Only Way to Build Apps Playbook. It only mentions
webpack because that's what we use exclusively at Formidable... it's _our_
playbook. :)

And the TOC shows that many more non-webpack sections are coming, someone just
posted this while it was a work in progress.

------
coldcode
What I found funny about this guide is it will be outdated in 6 months given
the rapid change in the javascript/web universe. I doubt they can write it up
faster than it becomes obsolete.

------
Mister_Snuggles
Should be called "A practical guide to building modern web applications".

I see nothing here related to building native applications.

------
pbreit
The "modern application" development situation make this novice's head spin.
Rails/Django/Express so much easier.

------
michaelmior
I hadn't heard of DedupePlugin for Webpack, but it strikes me as a potentially
dangerous idea. If there's enough duplicate code that using this plugin
actually makes a meaningful difference, then I think you have bigger problems.

~~~
exogen
It's primarily for deduping subdependencies in your dependency tree, the
existence of which is not an indication of any problems – it's totally
expected that your dependencies might themselves depend on the same libraries.

------
the_duke
Seems to be a very rudimentary work in progress.

------
raziel2p
Should re-submit this when it's actually complete.

------
empthought
I'm going to guess this ends up being completely contradictory to

[http://roca-style.org](http://roca-style.org)

ROCA: A collection of simple recommendations for decent Web application
frontends

~~~
exogen
Why would you guess that? This ain't our first rodeo.

~~~
empthought
Because you started with a bunch of JavaScript recommendations that have
nothing to do with the actual design or implementation of the application.
It's leading off with the most trivial stuff imaginable.

Specifically, I'm guessing your architecture doesn't implement ROCA server
recommendations #2, #5, #9, or client recommendations #1, #4, or #5. I'm happy
to be proven wrong, though.

~~~
exogen
And I'm happy not to have to prove anything to a thirsty rando who assumes we
need to repeat some common knowledge best practices in our nascent work-in-
progress document (which, btw, we didn't post anywhere for feedback but is
simply open source and was randomly shared).

We're a JavaScript consultancy. Clients specifically want us to help them with
their tooling, and we need to reference this stuff a lot, that's why we
happened to write the webpack stuff down first. This is not a blog post series
and there is no implied significance to the ordering so we didn't really "lead
off" with one thing or the other.

Anyway, good luck with your prescriptivism and billing your clients for adding
"another authentication mechanism […] for non-browser access" (AUTH) – they
will love that.

------
ggregoire
If you choose to start a new project with React and Webpack, I recommend to
use Facebook's official boilerplate[1] and read their really informative user
guide. I also find educational to look at the architecture, libraries and
configuration of open source non-trivial web applications (e.g. Wordpress
Calypso[2]).

[1] [https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-
app](https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-app)

[2] [https://github.com/Automattic/wp-
calypso](https://github.com/Automattic/wp-calypso)

------
fiatjaf
I'm sorry for anyone who has to read this or any other "playbook".

